# Logo Embroidery



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi All,

The kids start a new school next week (this is all a bit last minute unfortunately) and I refuse to pay the new schools silly prices for shirts and polo shirts embroidered with their logo (I could accept the prices if the quality wasn't so poor) so can anyone recommend any where I can get the logo embroidered within 2-3 days please? Preferably near Motor City rather than Deira but I will take anywhere I guess. 

I have searched on Google but hoping for a recommendation.

Thanks

TT


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Harvey Nichols - MOE*

This is not a recommendation, but I just walked by an idle embroidery machine in Harvey Nichols last week. Men's section, 3rd floor.

I have no idea whether they'll do outside clothing, or cost, or turnaround time, but it's worth a shot if you're desperate.




TT365 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The kids start a new school next week (this is all a bit last minute unfortunately) and I refuse to pay the new schools silly prices for shirts and polo shirts embroidered with their logo (I could accept the prices if the quality wasn't so poor) so can anyone recommend any where I can get the logo embroidered within 2-3 days please? Preferably near Motor City rather than Deira but I will take anywhere I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for your input it's appreciated.

In case someone searches for this requirement on the forum, I have just stuck my head in the door of the Tailor's/Alterors in Arabian Ranches and they do embroidery (though don't advertise this) so I presume most of these sorts of shops would as well.


----------



## Hakimi (Apr 9, 2015)

*Embroidery*

There is a shop at the Dubai mall near Waitrose supermarket they do alteration and custom embroidery. I have no idea about their prices.
You also may try to contact Craftland in Town Center Jumeriah (4 342 2237), not sure if they do that though.


----------

